

Trove of stories and drawings reveals life growing up in 19th-century America - andyidsinga
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/history/2015/05/nelson_archive_at_amherst_a_one_of_a_kind_trove_reveals_what_rural_19th.single.html

======
andyidsinga
see also the main website with the archive:
[https://www.ats.amherst.edu/childhood/](https://www.ats.amherst.edu/childhood/)

